# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  3.3.5 leveling bot

## khodan

T4R

Is there any bot that levels for you in WOTLK?

----------


## brotalnia

Try these - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...dy-3-3-5a.html ([HELP] Honorbuddy for 3.3.5a)

----------


## khodan

> Try these - https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...dy-3-3-5a.html ([HELP] Honorbuddy for 3.3.5a)


Lazybots leveling profiles doesn't work.
Any idea how to make them work? I keep getting "I am stuck" and my character just randomly walks somewhere and this is with every profile.

----------

